# Rafter's forum?



## BoscoBoater (Jul 11, 2006)

Was this the thread you were looking for?

http://www.mountainbuzz.com/forums/f11/rafting-sucks-26890.html?highlight=rafters+forum

So... What size is your cooler dude?


----------



## leif (Jul 11, 2009)

Oh, I see. Apparently other people HAVE had this thought before. 

And clearly I don't have a cooler. Rafting always struck me as a little too scary. Isn't it kind of dangerous?


----------



## brendodendo (Jul 18, 2004)

Can we get a rafting forum?

Rafter Forum?


----------



## stribtw (Mar 19, 2009)

leif said:


> Isn't it kind of dangerous?


 
yes


----------



## gh (Oct 13, 2003)

Its been debated many times and then everyone starts bitching there are two many forums as it is. Its a boaters forum and it maintains the best balance that we have seen over the years.


----------



## FrankC (Jul 8, 2008)

Can't you just select what you read by title? I never got it why some folks seem compelled to read each in every post in a message board regardless of subject matter. I only read about 25 percent of what is posted and I both kayak and raft.


----------



## deepsouthpaddler (Apr 14, 2004)

Leif, I feel your pain. I too yearn for a day when all my clicks yield 100% unbridled incredible kayaking action. 

If it were up to me, I would only have three forums...

Radical Class VI+ Badass Kayakers Forum
Rafters MacGyvering Shit Forum
Loud Mouth Mofos Talking Shit Forum

In election years you might also consider a "Your candidate is f$cking retarded, and so are you... forum", but this is obviously a subset of the loud mouth mofo forum and deemed redundant.


----------



## okieboater (Oct 19, 2004)

I like the Buzz just the way it is.

I started boating in canoes, went to kayaks for many years, discovered rafting some 5 years ago.

My opinion is it is all good!

Bottom line I like the way the Buzz covers it all.


----------



## El Flaco (Nov 5, 2003)

YEAH! And while we're at it; I think Winter Buzz should have a separate "Le Monoski" forum.










Help me bring The Radness to the Buzz.....


----------



## dgosn (Sep 8, 2006)

deepsouthpaddler said:


> Leif, I feel your pain. I too yearn for a day when all my clicks yield 100% unbridled incredible kayaking action.
> 
> If it were up to me, I would only have three forums...
> 
> ...


I like that idea. I don't even kayak but like seeing the crazy shit being done, and the Stikine thread.

Also can anyone tell me the Beta on running Ruby Horsethief at 3,500cfs. How many millimeters of water will I need for drinking? I'm also open to suggestions of how to strap my cooler in, should I used loop straps or normal straps?


Water is rising!!!!!!


----------



## caseybailey (Mar 11, 2008)

Interesting. Just out of curiousity, why didn't you suggest a kayak forum?


----------



## peak (Apr 7, 2006)

dgosn said:


> How many millimeters of water will I need for drinking?


this depends on what kind of water container you are using...For example, if its a nalgene, 10 millimeters would be different than if you had 10 millimeters in a 5 gallon pig. also depends on how much boozing you'll be doing. genneral rule, millimeters of booze should equal millimeters of water so you can stay safe and hydrated out there. that being said, I would probably bring 100 millimeters per person per day. in a pig, not a nalgene...

also, don't bring your dog on your fancy plastic raft decks, because it'll require even more millimeters of water, and calculating THAT is a real bitch...


----------



## kazak4x4 (May 25, 2009)

LOL @ the water discussion!

I wonder if it would be helpful for yakers and rubber riders to make discussion titles to reflect the topic. For example titles like:

[Kayaking] Fixing a crack in play boat
[Rafting] How to pack a raft
[Kayaking] Rafters suck, kayak till you are dead

Then hitting Home/Portal link at the top left would display the threads easier for people to sort through the unwanted stuff. Making another forum wouldn't really help if you are looking at all the Buzz discussions.


----------



## upshitscreek (Oct 21, 2007)

i just keep hoping for the Whiny Little Bitch Forum so i don't have to see anymore threads like this.


----------



## pinemnky13 (Jun 4, 2007)

Umm, I have a big cooler, and a small cooler and then this neoprene thingy that holds a 6 pack of tall boys with ice. If I bring my two dogs on a Ruby horsethief trip via the upper c ending on the delores what kind of strap should i use to hold my bong to my plywood deck that isn't finished with marine grade interior grade paint and is it o.k for me to drink the beer that the kayaker asked my to carry for him because I think that 12 cans out of that case just might push me over my weight threshold.


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

upshitscreek said:


> i just keep hoping for the Whiny Little Bitch Forum so i don't have to see anymore threads like this.


You've found it, except it's the whiny little pen!s forum. Your whine is understood.


----------



## kazak4x4 (May 25, 2009)

pinemnky13 said:


> kayaker asked my to carry for him


You mean to tell me a yaker asked you to carry his shit???? That NEVER happens


----------



## pinemnky13 (Jun 4, 2007)

he even asked for a ride through the flats and then complained that 1/2 his beer was missing and asked me why my dogs were acting drunk. The wonders never cease to exist


----------



## kazak4x4 (May 25, 2009)

Yakers beer = expense and give away beer


----------



## SimpleMan (Dec 17, 2009)

My sport is way better than yours. You will never understand how hardcore my sport is, and how un-hardcore your sport is. All the people from my sport are cool. People from your sport all suck. And I'm way more hardcore than you. We all play on the same planet, but the way I play takes way more sand than the way you play. The way you talk and blog about your sport is dumb, but the way my buddies talk about our sport is super gnar. Everyone in your sport is a pussy. Did I mention that I'm more hardcore than you?

Will you carry my tent? 





[[/I]


----------



## pinemnky13 (Jun 4, 2007)

I think the thing that got theat yakker the most upset was when I attatched a roll of t.p. to the carry handle and attached the other end to the back of my raft and tolfd the rest of the group that we had a floating groover and that there was no need to pull over and set up the poop in the bag groover in case some one had to go. Never saw that guy again but his beer sure was good....
Does your tent have beer in it?


----------



## SimpleMan (Dec 17, 2009)

Don't let it end please! Work's not over. 

Should we just start a thread where skiers trash boarders?

Why not west slopers trashing front rangers? 

Why not beer drinkers trashing weed smokers? 

Scotch vs. Bourbon?

No, I got it. Let's start a thread about Chevy vs Ford. Yes!


----------



## pinemnky13 (Jun 4, 2007)

I am a studebaker driver myself, all them other automakers are crap


----------



## WestSlopeWW (Jun 26, 2008)

"Dn't let it end please! Work's not over."



You are right. We've got three more hours to fill...


And I bet my Saturn Raft will outrun your pussy ass Studebaker. Ran Escalante Falls at 450cfs last year and didnt even spring a leak. Now that is quality rubber. If only the condom would have been so good that one night...


----------



## pinemnky13 (Jun 4, 2007)

Shit I ran Escalante on my queen sized air matress using two popsicle sticks for oars. I popped a hole in and used my pinkie toe to hold the air in. Mybe if you had used your pinkie toe on that fateful night you wouldn't be driving that 85 Ford Spec down the frontage road


----------



## Jensjustduckie (Jun 29, 2007)

You guys got nothin', I ran Gore once on nothing but a sheet of bubble wrap.


----------



## caverdan (Aug 27, 2004)

Jensjustduckie said:


> You guys got nothin', I ran Gore once on nothing but a sheet of bubble wrap.


Damnnnn........I'd pay good money to watch you run gore wearing nothing but bubblewrap!!!!


----------



## WestSlopeWW (Jun 26, 2008)

caverdan said:


> Damnnnn........I'd pay good money to watch you run gore wearing nothing but bubblewrap!!!!


 
Who else misses Boofington?


----------



## pinemnky13 (Jun 4, 2007)

WestSlopeWW said:


> Who else misses Boofington?


Ain't a shame everyone who we could of had fun with just ran off of here as fast as they could, they must of been driving a Studebaker Avanti they left so fast


----------



## WestSlopeWW (Jun 26, 2008)

pinemnky13 said:


> Ain't a shame everyone who we could of had fun with just ran off of here as fast as they could, they must of been driving a Studebaker Avanti they left so fast


Yeah, whats up with that? They must have all ran to some Dungeons and Dragons forum where they fit in because they arent skilled enough to hit Upper Death on a blow-up? I am pretty skilled with a bow staff too, but still not too good to hang out with my boater friends.


----------



## Jensjustduckie (Jun 29, 2007)

Boofington actually got banned for posting explicit limericks, he tried to come back but they nuked him again. He was funny but really GROSS.


----------



## pinemnky13 (Jun 4, 2007)

There once was a rafter from .......


----------



## gh (Oct 13, 2003)

Jensjustduckie said:


> Boofington actually got banned for posting explicit limericks, he tried to come back but they nuked him again. He was funny but really GROSS.


Just fyi, the banning occurred for more than that.


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

*Boofington*

If only the guy had only been posting dirty limericks - that would've been funny and no problem as long as they weren't attacking someone personally. Posting frontal pictures of his naked self wasn't what got him banned though the photos did get removed. My recollection is that Boofington had been getting increasingly offensive and mean-spirited. The last straw was when told someone he had a disagreement with that he hoped they'd die a terrible death by drowning in an undercut. 

-AH


----------

